# Global Golf Connections, anybody has used them? [Mayan Palace]



## member-tx (Jun 2, 2012)

I bought a Grand Mayan ( Mayan Palace) week and they suggested to rent my week using Global Golf Connections and other companies.

I would like to know if somebody has used these companies and if they really rent the weeks after you pay the membership

Thank you,

R


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 2, 2012)

This is a common ploy used by timeshare sales people - The sales people lure people into buying by telling them they can rent their extra weeks for big bucks - it's just not true.

Travel to Mexico is depressed, and there is a glut of Mexican timeshare rentals on the market.  Right here on TUG, we have rentals in our classifieds for $1 at nice Mexican resorts.

This "rental company" will take your money, list your timeshare for far more than it will ever rent for, and that will be the last you ever hear from them.  They have no intention of renting your TS - they make their money from the upfront fee.

If you are still within the rescission period, you should definitely rescind, because you can literally buy timeshares in Mexico for $1.

If you feel like you were defrauded, you may be able to get out of this deal, even if you are past the rescission period, which is 5 days in Mexico.  Profeco is a legitimate government consumer agency that helps consumers.  They aren't fast, and you will have to be VERY persistent with them, but they can help.  

Here is  a brochure from Profeco, the Mexican consumer protection agency.

We also know that people that complain loud and long on the TUG Mexico Forum are often contacted by Mayan Palace and offered a resolution, because the company doesn't like the bad publicity, so I am going to more your post there.  You will want to respond to this post and explain exactly how you were mislead by Mayan Palace to have the desired effect.  

Good luck!


----------



## aliikai2 (Jun 3, 2012)

*The sad truth is that there is no High Dollar Rental market*

for most timeshares, and even the great Mexican resorts are included.
The MP units do rent, we routinely rent Grand Mayan and Mayan Palace weeks. The don't get those Sales Weasels prices however. If you just bought, you will be hard pressed to rent for your annual fees plus costs for ads, Paypal, etc, as they fees are much higher for the newer contracts.

Greg



member-tx said:


> I bought a Grand Mayan ( Mayan Palace) week and they suggested to rent my week using Global Golf Connections and other companies.
> 
> I would like to know if somebody has used these companies and if they really rent the weeks after you pay the membership
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose.GonzalezTS (Jun 4, 2012)

*global golf connection*

I have checked the website and seems like it was made by a sales representative from Mayan Palace. It shows in detail the "logics" of why they need your week for rental. 
In their website they claim the are short around 4,000 weeks for rental purposes on the second semester of 2012. If they are so short in weeks, Why would they still need you to pay an upfront fee in order to rent them?

Do yourself a favor and don´t pay any money to these people. Use MP; the resorts are beautiful.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 5, 2012)

Jose.GonzalezTS said:


> I have checked the website and seems like it was made by a sales representative from Mayan Palace. It shows in detail the "logics" of why they need your week for rental.
> In their website they claim the are short around 4,000 weeks for rental purposes on the second semester of 2012. If they are so short in weeks, Why would they still need you to pay an upfront fee in order to rent them?
> 
> Do yourself a favor and don´t pay any money to these people. Use MP; the resorts are beautiful.



Now that's a good one.  Building a website to substantiate sales' claims that there's a huge demand for rentals.  :rofl: 

I'm a MP owner, and as Greg said, they do rent.  I have holiday weeks so I get a very nice return typically.  However, good advice to just use them--outside the sales sharks, the resorts and people are wonderful.


----------



## mexican traveler (Jul 12, 2012)

*Mayan Palace/Grand Luxxe*

Beware of the timeshare presentations at this resort.  After saying no several times during the 4 hour presentation, we were presented with the investment aspects and rental income this resort would generate.  Our "rep" actually wrote down on the explanation sheet for us that it would rent for $1,600 net maintenance fees.  Upon returning to the states of course we found this to not be true in any way, shape or form.  They materially and intentionally misrepresented the facts to generate a sale.  I'm sure if I needed a kidney he would have promised me one.
Any help out there?


----------



## pjrose (Jul 12, 2012)

mexican traveler said:


> Beware of the timeshare presentations at this resort.  After saying no several times during the 4 hour presentation, we were presented with the investment aspects and rental income this resort would generate.  Our "rep" actually wrote down on the explanation sheet for us that it would rent for $1,600 net maintenance fees.  Upon returning to the states of course we found this to not be true in any way, shape or form.  They materially and intentionally misrepresented the facts to generate a sale.  I'm sure if I needed a kidney he would have promised me one.
> Any help out there?



Yes, there is help.  You have come to the right place.

Nothing counts but what is written in the contract.  The rest is as you know misrepresentation.  Although if you have that notation about $1,600 in writing, it may help your case.  

Did you actually buy?  Rescind immediately, if you are in the five day window, and do it exactly as spelled out in the contract.  

Even if not, contact customerservice@mayanpalace.com with all the details.

If you used a credit card, file a dispute with the credit card company.

Search this forum for "grupo mayan", "mayan palace", "karen rose" (a customer service person or pseudonym), and "rescind" and you'll find many people in the same situation - some of whom did get refunds or cancellations or satisfactory resolutions.

If you are well beyond the recission period, then contact Profeco, the Mexican agency that helps with fraud; search this forum for Profeco information.

Others will undoubtedly chime in with similar and additional suggestions.

And please, don't just hit and run - come back and let us know what you're doing, how it's going, what's working, and the eventual result.


----------



## Tropical lady (Jul 12, 2012)

*some info for you....*

For the best results email Karen Rose at grupomayanblog@grupovidanta.com as this should be a designated customer service area for contract issues after the sale.
What did you purchase...Grand Mayan or Mayan Palace?  You mentioned a Grand Mayan (Mayan Palace) week, but these are two different levels.
Just some info for you....it states in your contract that your membership is for the use and enjoyment, not for rental, investment. or resale.  Also under member acknowledgments that you will sign the contract only after you have read and understood.  As you start the rescinding of the contract you need to be aware of these contract statements you signed and decide how to acknowledge these when they may be brought forward in your case.
Just some thoughts for you as you go forward.......


----------



## mexican traveler (Jul 23, 2012)

*Grand Luxxe*

We "Purchased" a Grand Luxxe.  I haven't heard from custome service at the web site provided.  Interesting how this company can admit to these tactics and stay in business.  I have filed with Visa.   Hopefully, they pay attention to how many people have problems with this comany.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 23, 2012)

mexican traveler said:


> I have filed with Visa.   Hopefully, they pay attention to how many people have problems with this comany.


You still need to deal with the contract you have with Grupo Mayan/Vidante, and keep trying to get a resolution with their customer service dept.  You also have nothing to lose by filing a complaint with Profeco as mentioned in posts #2 & #7. Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## Tropical lady (Jul 24, 2012)

*you need more info.....*

Mexican Traveler,
My post was info for member-tx, but still applies to your situation.  
Usually you get a response within 72 hours, but I would use the name Karen Rose as this may be a section of customer service assigned to contract issues.  Did you try to rescind?  It reads that you bought for rental only and not your use?
As I mentioned before, the use of sales, rentals, etc, are in the contract.  While renting out is not something we would be interested in doing, I have talked with other members who do rent for similar prices, but on their own and not through any company.  Go onto Aimfair (GL owners and others) and look at the rental offers.  Do they get these prices?  You might want to join the forum and discuss with GL members.  Hope this helps.....


----------



## TT TX (Oct 22, 2012)

*Grand Luxxe Residence Club Riviera Maya*

We signed a contract this afternoon for the purchase of what we thought was 4 weeks at the Grand Luxxe Residence Club Riviera Maya. After reading the blogs on this site I feel sick! 

They agreed to buy back our 4 existing time shares through Equity Acquisition Services Inc. The total they have agreed to pay for these is a little of $55,000

In addition to the 'equity' from our existing timeshares we are paying them another $85K + for the new ownership. The contract states 2 Registered' weeks but the contract is then broken into 4 weeks for 100 years and an additional 2 weeks for 10 years.

The sale guys assured us that we would have a 5 year agreement to rent back the 4 main weeks for $4,200 per week; $16,800 total per year. The rentals will be through Global Golf Connections who we are to contact immediately on our return home, who will send an additional contract for the rental of these 4 weeks, and will pay us $16,800 in January of each year.

The remaining 2 weeks will cost us $1,499 to use, at the current rates (This is essentially maintenance) 

After the initial 5 year period we can decide if to use or rent the 4 main weeks. 

I paid a deposit of $20K+ with my American Express card.

Having read the blogs here I fear that we have been completely scammed and need help urgently to pull out of this deal! Any suggestions and recommendations please? 

We are here until Saturday so we need to act quickly. .....  I'm feeling more sick as I write!

Help please ....


----------



## ilene13 (Oct 22, 2012)

Go to the sales office ASAP and rescind immediately.  You have 5 days from date of purchase.  Do not do anything else today until you rescind!


----------



## TT TX (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Ilene13, sounds like good advice! I can't see anything in the documents about cancellation, rescinding or cancellation fees - any ideas?


----------



## mikenk (Oct 22, 2012)

TT TX said:


> Thanks Ilene13, sounds like good advice! I can't see anything in the documents about cancellation, rescinding or cancellation fees - any ideas?



In the contract somewhere will be a statement that you have 5 days to rescind.

Take everything and go to Member Services - not to the sales department and say you want to rescind. They will be in a different building - used to be downstairs close to the main restaurant - but haven't been there in a while so not sure, 

I love the resorts but all of the guaranteed rental stuff is BS - won't be in the contract. 

Good Luck,
Mike


----------



## TT TX (Oct 22, 2012)

Leaving for the Service Center now - I'll report back later!


----------



## TT TX (Oct 22, 2012)

The guys in Member Services were very courteous, and our concerns were satisfactorily resolved!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 22, 2012)

TT TX said:


> The guys in Member Services were very curious, and our concerns were satisfactorily resolved!




I am just curious  what they put in WRITING  and had signed by  authorized executive.

Per your original post  rental  contract can't be done until you return home and rescission  period expired.


"The sale guys assured us that we would have a 5 year agreement to rent back the 4 main weeks for $4,200 per week; $16,800 total per year. The rentals will be through Global Golf Connections who we are to contact immediately on our return home, who will send an additional contract for the rental of these 4 weeks, and will pay us $16,800 in January of each year."

$4,200 net  rent  to  you for   super deluxe unit  and prime week is  hard to visualize or document in rentals I have seen.

I would spend  a few bucks and have local attorney review!


----------



## TT TX (Oct 22, 2012)

AsI said before, all is good now. Thanks Paco


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 22, 2012)

TT TX said:


> AsI said before, all is good now. Thanks Paco



The beauty of  this form is sharing. Virtually daily  concerned  people  post and  ask for   advice from  experienced  people here.

It is so frustrating never to get a meaningful  response on   how their problem played  out and pass along  good info for  future reference.  Of course, if one is sworn to secrecy or signs confidentially agreement   end of line.

But as  Karen and PJROSE   posted,  share  what worked for you.  Did they void contract?


----------



## ilene13 (Oct 22, 2012)

TT TX said:


> The guys in Member Services were very courteous, and our concerns were satisfactorily resolved!



Unless you rescinded, I would not believe anything that they told you!


----------



## Tropical lady (Oct 22, 2012)

*A good outcome....congrats!!!!*

Paco,
So glad it worked out for you.  If others are not familiar with the system they advise going to sales and recind.  As advised you did not not, but went to member services.  If you are satisfied, that is fine.  That for anyone is the bottom line....you got your concerns resolved and we should be happy for you.  At least you came back and posted the outcome unlike others who post and never let us know what happened.  Best wishes.....


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 22, 2012)

Tropical lady said:


> Paco,
> So glad it worked out for you.  If others are not familiar with the system they advise going to sales and recind.  As advised you did not not, but went to member services.  If you are satisfied, that is fine.  That for anyone is the bottom line....you got your concerns resolved and we should be happy for you.  At least you came back and posted the outcome unlike others who post and never let us know what happened.  Best wishes.....



Have I had too many Margaritas and not enough chips and salsa?


----------



## mikenk (Oct 22, 2012)

ilene13 said:


> Unless you rescinded, I would not believe anything that they told you!



Actually, having much experience in the Grand Mayan system, what is in the contract is honored. You do not have to rescind; you just have to make sure what was told and what you are acceptable with is in the signed contract and addenda. 

From his (or her) comments, I believe the OP is fully aware of that fact and worked out an acceptable deal. A few years back, I spent several half days negotiating what I wanted. Member Services (not the idiot sales people) will negotiate in good faith. 

I don't share with anyone what I negotiated; its nobody's business, Besides, if I got a deal better than others, than they would feel bad; if they got a better deal, I would feel bad. lose-lose situation.

The important point is TT-Tex learned from us and resolved the issue.

Mike


----------



## Tropical lady (Oct 25, 2012)

*oops!*

Paco, 
Just realized I replied to TT-TX and addressed you.  I apparantly did not have enough Margaritas!

Mike is correct about our system....any questions, problems, or wanting to rescind goes to member services and not sales.  Whether the outcome was a rescind or further negotiation, the report posted is a satisfied outcome and I understand not sharing details.


----------



## ilene13 (Oct 25, 2012)

mikenk said:


> Actually, having much experience in the Grand Mayan system, what is in the contract is honored. You do not have to rescind; you just have to make sure what was told and what you are acceptable with is in the signed contract and addenda.
> 
> From his (or her) comments, I believe the OP is fully aware of that fact and worked out an acceptable deal. A few years back, I spent several half days negotiating what I wanted. Member Services (not the idiot sales people) will negotiate in good faith.
> 
> ...




When we exchanged into the Grand Luxxe in February we met quite a few Grand Luxxe owners.  They told us some interesting stories:

   1.  One family owned at the Grand Luxxe but because they only owned one week they could not get the week they desired. So, they were staying at the Grand Mayan and were able to use the ammenities of the Grand Luxxe.  Why would you spend the money to own at the Grand Luxxe if you could not stay there?
    2.  We met a couple who own 4 Grand Luxxe weeks.  They tried to book any two consecutive January or February 2013 weeks.  They were told that there was no availability.  They were very angry.
    3.  The couples who we met who were able to book their desired weeks and raved about the company all owned in excess of 6 weeks.


We thought the property was wonderful--we will not buy into it--we will just exchange.  We have a reserved exchange mfor November 2013 in NuevoVallarta.


----------



## mikenk (Oct 25, 2012)

ilene13 said:


> When we exchanged into the Grand Luxxe in February we met quite a few Grand Luxxe owners.  They told us some interesting stories:
> 
> 1.  One family owned at the Grand Luxxe but because they only owned one week they could not get the week they desired. So, they were staying at the Grand Mayan and were able to use the ammenities of the Grand Luxxe.  Why would you spend the money to own at the Grand Luxxe if you could not stay there?
> 2.  We met a couple who own 4 Grand Luxxe weeks.  They tried to book any two consecutive January or February 2013 weeks.  They were told that there was no availability.  They were very angry.
> ...



Easy availability is indeed the biggest issue for owners and my biggest gripe; a huge problem is the company dumps units into the rental market; I complain every time I go down. Will do so again next week at my update meeting. This practice certainly devalues ownership.

That said; we only have one week and have really never had a problem getting a Luxxe reservation. We had a prime week last year in February and have a week in March in 2013. However, you have to plan ahead and book in the first days of the time window. Indeed if you snooze, you lose.

We also frequently downgrade on purpose to the Grand Bliss and the Grand Mayan as you get all the golf and other amenities plus more units. e.g. Our GL villa will give us a 2 bedroom suite and a 1 bedroom suite in the Grand Bliss which we can use at the same time, consecutively, or at different times. For us, that is a good deal. In fact, we actually like the Grand Bliss units in Nuevo just as much as the Luxxe; it is a spectacular resort in its own right.

IMHO, the value of something often depends very much on how one chooses to look at it.

Mike


----------



## Feliciaann32 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Global golf connections*

So has anyone ever used global golf connections? I would love to hear a positive or negative experience. I'm thinking of registering!  thx


----------



## Karen G (Nov 21, 2012)

Feliciaann32 said:


> So has anyone ever used global golf connections? I would love to hear a positive or negative experience. I'm thinking of registering!  thx


Oh, really. Did you not read the first few posts in this thread?


----------



## Feliciaann32 (Nov 21, 2012)

Some ppl mentioned they rent easily, but it seems like they did it another way.  I didn't read a post where anyone said that they actually tried, seemed like all opinions.


----------

